# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  ModelSim gnration horloge de 200 MHz

## motrin

Avec modelsim,  j'essaie de gnrer une horloge de 200 MHz dont voici le code :


```

```

Quand je regarde la valeur de i_clk200MHz dans ma fentre wave, je vois que ma priode de mon signal est de 6ns au lieu de 5ns.  Le problme c'est que modelsim semble arrondir ma valeur de 2.5 ns.  Est-ce que vous connaissez un moyen de comment gnrer correctement avec modelsim une horloge de 200 MHz?  Merci pour votre aide ...

----------

